# Vancouver Island Birds



## Glenn Bartley (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's a few from the past few weeks on the Island that I hope you will enjoy!


----------



## triggermike (Mar 26, 2015)

Beautiful! Also, very nice website.


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2015)

Lovely series. Nicely done.


----------



## geonix (Apr 6, 2015)

Excellent shots. Especially the wood duck photos.


----------



## Vern (Apr 6, 2015)

love the wood ducks too
were you using any fill flash on those?


----------



## TheJock (Apr 29, 2015)

Fab images, I can see me spending a lot of time on your website too!!


----------



## Fatalv (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice shots! 

I'm actually traveling to Vancouver in the middle of May and was looking for ideas for photography locations within the downtown area. Do you mind sharing where the photos were taken?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 29, 2015)

Wonderful shots Glen! Have any experience relative to Haida Gwaii and what I can expect or how I should approach my couple weeks of photography there? Ferry over May 7, back May 26.

Jack


----------



## RyanRock (Jun 15, 2015)

Great shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 15, 2015)

May I respectfully make a suggestion. It seems to me that when we post something that we are creating a document on which some communication will occur and therefore we should post when we are prepared to reply. If there is no intention of replying then it appears as if it is simply a matter of drawing attention to one's self.

I try to stay away from judging individuals because I seldom have all the facts and it is very easy to get caught wishing you had said nothing. Sometimes a person may forget or become ill or who knows, so my comment here is not to pass judgment, just a thoughtful observation on how to keep CR top notch.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Jack. 
I too have responded to Mr Bartley with a question, possibly more than once, no response so now I just look without fuelling the ego! Also reluctant to comment, but thought I would second your comment. 
Edit. 
I just checked Mr Bartley's posts, it would seem that he is often on tour in various parts of the world and has responded to some comments, but not many but then he seems to be busy so perhaps a bit of slack is in order? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 16, 2015)

Personally, I don't at all like it when discussions go critical or nasty or ...... such as the Sony thread, so I'll leave it at that.

Each of us can be responsible for ourselves only, and act in the best interest of the group overall.

Since Haida Gwaii is just north of Vancouver Island I'll indulge and drop in a couple of my photos. 
Alliford Bay is where one boards the ferry to Graham Island (north island) from the southern Moresby island. It was an air base in WW II. One of my last eagle shots at Copper Bay on Moresby Island. The trip wouldn't have happened had it not been for the possibility of shooting the eagles and I was only mildly disappointed due to excessively high expectations. Hope to return much wiser. 

Jack


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Excellent work Gleen, all great images.

For those interested in nature could you let us know what camera and lens you were using?


----------

